# Best Rip Rap for a large man made pond



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

Waves are washing away our banks, want a rip rap that would be best to stop erosion, but preferably isn't sharp, to allow people to walk along the banks, and swim. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bill1090 (Jan 6, 2015)

...


----------



## Bill1500 (Nov 26, 2011)

I like using 12-18" cobblestone boulders. They're big enough to stop the erosion, yet don't have the sharp edges.


----------



## Antropovsky (Apr 12, 2014)

What's the opinion on limestone? I've read good and bad reports on it.


----------



## Bill1500 (Nov 26, 2011)

Antropovsky said:


> What's the opinion on limestone? I've read good and bad reports on it.


I haven't really used it in this kind of application. I do know that it seems to have pretty sharp edges, so if your looking for something to walk on you'll probably have problems.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Andropovsky -

Difficult to answer a question with no information on the situation.

What size is a "large" pond? - 20' across, 100' or 500' feet? Some people say over the pond refers to Europe.

Where is it and what is the climate and the "sweep" for the wind that causes the erosion if it not tidal?

Common sense says that rounded materials are more user-friendly if small. Angular shaped are better for stability. The bigger the better gives more stability.


----------

